# Kaufberatung bis 800€



## velobln (4. März 2019)

Ihr Lieben,

ich möchte mich wieder aufs Rad schwingen. Vor vielen Jahren war ich intensiv mit einem Dirtbike im Park. Jetzt möchte ich mir ein Mountainbike kaufen und dieses eher für kleine Feierabendrunden und Wochenendausflüge zulegen. Ich denke auch, dass das große Fieber nicht noch mal ausbrechen wird, weshalb mir ein solides Bike bis 800€ reicht ( bin viel Wellenreiten und Standuppaddeln und da liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk).
Ich wohne in Berlin und würde hauptsächlich das Umland unsicher machen.
Ich bin 160cm groß und 57kg schwer.

Meine bisherige Auswahl:

Canyon WMN Al 3.0

Rose Count Solo 1

Trek x Caliber 7 women

Habt ihr dazu eine Meinung oder sogar andere Vorschläge?

Ich danke euch schon mal!


----------



## Silvermoon (5. März 2019)

Beim Canyon würde ich dir das nächst höhere Modell empfehlen, wenn du 800,- investieren möchtest....

https://www.canyon.com/de-pt/mtb/grand-canyon/2019/grand-canyon-wmn-al-4-0.html

....da hättest du schon ein durchaus sinnvoll ausgestattetes MTB für deine beschriebenen Einsatzgebiete.

Die Ausstattung der anderen beiden Bikes sind da im Vergleich wirklich 0-8-15  und 29er Laufräder (Trek) bei deiner Größe würde ich jetzt nicht empfehlen.

Ich weiß, ich schreib es immer wieder und gerne wiederhole ich mich da auch, aber Canyon ist bei Preis/Leistung immer noch mit Abstand einer der besten aufm Markt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (5. März 2019)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich weiß, ich schreib es immer wieder und gerne wiederhole ich mich da auch, aber Canyon ist bei Preis/Leistung immer noch mit Abstand einer der besten aufm Markt....



Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber auch viel negatives zum Service zu berichten. Wer Canyon fährt, sollte also was von der Materie verstehen und sich selbst helfen können. Da wäre ein Trek Händler eventuell keine schlechte Alternative.


----------



## velobln (5. März 2019)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten. Mein Favorit war bis jetzt auch das Canyon. Vom Service habe ich auch schon gehört und würde dies aber in Kauf nehmen. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit an meinem damaligen Bike viel gewartet und geschraubt (ich bin da also kein absoluter Laie). Das Trek gibt es auch mit 27,5er Laufrädern. Vielleicht finde ich da auch einen Händler in der Nähe um es mal Probe zu fahren. Tendenz geht bis jetzt aber stark in Richtung Canyon.


----------



## velobln (5. März 2019)

v


----------



## Silvermoon (5. März 2019)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber auch viel negatives zum Service zu berichten......



Wir persönlich haben, was den Kundenservice bei Canyon betrifft, positive Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen.... 
So war beispielsweise die Reklamation einer zerkratzten KS bei meinem HT kein Problem. Netter freundlicher Kontakt, schnelle Abwicklung und Lieferung einer neuen KS und die zerkratzte mussten wir noch nicht einmal einschicken...


----------



## snowbikerin (8. März 2019)

@velobln ich biete gerade mein altes MTB an. Schau mal in meinen Bikemarkt, vielleicht könnte das auch was sein.


----------



## velobln (11. März 2019)

Es ist jetzt ein Canyon WMN Al 4.0 geworden.


----------



## Basti138 (12. März 2019)

Hättste mal bloß gutes Wetter gleich mitbestellt


----------



## Florent29 (12. März 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Hättste mal bloß gutes Wetter gleich mitbestellt



Ich will eigentlich gar nicht wissen, wieso sich jemand in deinem Alter um 00:18 Uhr in einem Frauenforum rumtreibt...


----------



## Basti138 (12. März 2019)

Und du stehst morgens auf und kuckst welche Spanner sich im Frauenforum rumtreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (12. März 2019)

velobln schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt ein Canyon WMN Al 4.0 geworden.





Viel Spaß damit


----------

